# it just gets worse



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

****Urgent Appeal****
R.I.P sweet boy,they cant hurt you now xxx


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry didnt know it was already posted


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart! 

I used to be a veterinary nurse and saw and heard of this sort of thing far too regular!! 

RIP little man, run free and feel safe and secure in the arms of the Lord. X


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

my heart aches :frown:

i wish only bad things for the perpetrators


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no
I saw this on another site & didn't realise he had passed away
Sleep tight little innocent xx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

This is appalling......it made me cry, some human beings if that's what you can call them do not deserve to walk this earth.

I simply cannot understand the mentality of this.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Poor baby, so, so sad...


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:confused1::sad::sad: This made me cry its so sad what is this world coming to when people can let these beautifull animals get into these appauling conditions how can they just sit back and watch this poor mite starve to death i feel so sad this lovely boys last hours was alone frightened hungry cold he deserved a good life a warm bed good food love nurture security why how can these creatures do this they dont even deserve the title of human beings there is nothing human about starving a dog to death it is sick they need locking in a cell with no bed no food no water no love and see how they like it.
there needs to be tougher laws on animal cruelty and the police need to step up and do more in these cases to catch the sickos.
every day iam hearing more and more cases of animal cruelty and it sickens me to the core what is this worls coming to if its bad now whats it going to be like for our kids its just getting worse and worse.

REST IN PEACE LITTLE MAN BE FREE OFF ALL YOUR PAIN AND LONLINESS BE HAPPY PLAY HARD EVEN THOUGH WE DIDNT KNOW YOU IAM SURE YOU ARE IN ALL OUT HEARTS.SLEEP WELL WEE BOY REST IN PEACE JACK HUGSXXHUGSXX HIUGSXX


----------



## me-n-max (Nov 13, 2010)

What a sad advert for a nation of dog lovers.

Chris


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

How could anybody be so cruel.Sometimes I feel ashamed to be part of the human race.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

tiddlypup said:


> ****Urgent Appeal****
> R.I.P sweet boy,they cant hurt you now xxx


I don't understand the last 2 posts 
Am so sad about that poor dog. It's about as much as I can take today and am speechless at the cruelty. RIP littlun & God bless x


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

It makes me feel ashamed to be part of the human race when i see this kind of thing and wish i could rescue loads of dogs. 

I think its time for this country to have strict laws on keeping dogs, like when 8 years old people have to have yearly check ups and any one selling pups should have to be visited by a vet, they have to advertise puppies dont they.

This country is far too soft which is why we have these sort of problems.

Makes me sick to the pit of my stomach


----------

